#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Looking for Buyers/ Marketing Agent for Complete Range of Ball Valves

## inflow

It gives me great pleasure in introducing our company as manufactures of inflow Industrial Valves and we would like to present ourselves as under:

01.	We are in line of manufacture of Industrial valves since 1989 under the brand inflow Valves and catering wellknown cliental 
        network. As we have added up few credentials like Fire safe approval, Approval for cryogenic services by Praxair India,
        we would like to explore the market for these valves thru valued customers like you..
02.	We have specialized our self in manufacture of complete range of Ball Valves with Soft Seated, Metal Seated, Two Way, 
        Multi Way  Power Operated Ball Valves. From size  to 12 in class 150,300,600,900,1500. 
        Further we are proud to inform you that we got approval for fire safe test as per API 607 latest edition by TUV Nord.
        We supply valves as per NACE standard.
03.	We are one of the leading and specialized  manufacture of range of  3 Way Ball Valves in India with Soft Seated, Lever 
        Operated, Power Operated Valves. From size  to 12 in class 150,300,600.
04.	We also under take to supply other industrial valves like Gate, Globe, Check Valves from 15NB to 50NB in forged construction.
        Further we can supply Butterfly Valves up to 350NB in any MOC. 
05.	We are an ISO 9000-2008 company with design and developing capability. We can also under take develop high pressure, 
       Trunnion Mounted Ball Valves up to 12 and beyond also against specific requirement in time bound schedule.
06.	We have already developed 50NB and 100NB # 1500 Trunnion Mounted DBB Valves for ONGC thru on of our valued client. 
07.	We have conducted extensive test on our products and Raw Material in put components as a part of our quality assurance
        activity. We are pleased to attach the list of test conducted by us for your kind reference.
08.	We are upgrading our Testing and Metrology facilities shortly so that we can meet any quality norms in total.

      inflow  Valves are designed for better service condition, quality and economy. 


       We are looking forward towards genuine  dealers /Agents interested to out source Industrial Valves.
       We are interested to meet your requirement of all types of valves to your esteemed organization on regular basis.
       Looking forward towards fruitful association on long term basis. Awaiting your positive response.

Thanking you and assuring you of our best services and co-operation.

Shashikant B. Jeerage

Chief Executive.See More: Looking for Buyers/ Marketing Agent for Complete Range of Ball Valves

----------

